# Programm um die Klassen darzustellen



## Urs (25. Okt 2007)

Hallo, ich suche ein gratis Programm um Klasse grafisch darzustellen. d.h. in UML Notation. Ich hatte mal Poseidon installiert aber dort ist die Lizenz abgelaufen. 
Gruss Urs


----------



## ARadauer (25. Okt 2007)

versuch mal green.sourceforge.net


----------



## *Hendrik (25. Okt 2007)

StarUML oder ArgoUML.


----------



## MiMij (25. Okt 2007)

Jude community edition.


----------



## *Hendrik (25. Okt 2007)

Übersicht


----------

